# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron One All in one Touch Screen Dual display help?



## earl_hurt

Im having trouble setting up a dual display from the Inspiron all in one computer to toshiba flat screen all cables are in the right place even tried using hdmi, vga nothing works the computer doesnt recognoze the tv as a monitor! any help would be appreciated!


----------



## JimE

*Re: Dell Inspiron One All in one Touch Screen Dual display help?*

Try updating the video drivers.

Is the monitor/TV listed in Device Manager or the display properties? 

After it's recognized, you have to enable it for use. Display Properties / Settings tab / highlight the monitor and check the "Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor"


----------



## earl_hurt

tried updating video drivers didnt help says they were already updated i tried goin thru display properties just doesnt recognize it


----------



## earl_hurt

by the way this is running on windows 7 if that helps!


----------



## JimE

*Re: Dell Inspiron One All in one Touch Screen Dual display help?*

OS shouldn't matter. Recognition would typically be a hardware issue (video card port, cable, TV/monitor).

Depending on the connection type, the TV should be connected and powered on before the PC is powered on. The TV will obviously need to be set to the correct input for viewing.

What is brand and model information of the PC?


----------



## earl_hurt

its the dell inspiron one all in one touch screen the video card is an ati radeon hd 4200 series it has three ports rca, hdmi, and vga ive tried it on all three


----------



## JimE

*Re: Dell Inspiron One All in one Touch Screen Dual display help?*

Have you checked the User Manual?

Assuming this is your PC: Inspiron One 2305 All-in-One Touch Screen Computer | Dell

It doesn't appear to output video for external displays. The ports listed are all inputs.


----------



## earl_hurt

thats wat i was thinking but in displays it showed multiple displays so i figured i wood try it anyways thanks man


----------

